# Prepared Statement und Verbindungsverlust



## Weisswurst (24. Nov 2008)

Hi!

Angenommen ich würde zu einem Zeitpunkt X SQL Statements auf einer bestehenden Connection vorbereiten.
Zu Zeitpunkt Y verliere ich die Verbindung und stelle sie wieder her.
Kann ich dann zu Z meine prepared Statements noch ausführen oder muss ich die neu preparen?

Thx und Gruß
Wurst


----------



## maki (24. Nov 2008)

Letzteres, alle neu.


----------



## Weisswurst (24. Nov 2008)

Habs schon geahnt und gleich so implementiert. 
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2008)

Wäre anders nicht möglich, ein Prep. Statement gehört immer zu einer Conneciton, genauso wie ein statement und ein ResultSet.


----------



## Guest (24. Nov 2008)

>> Schade eigentlich.
Zu erwähnen wäre noch die Möglichkeit eines Connectionpools. Dabei wird (im eigentlichen Code) immer das PreparedStatement neu erstellt - halt mit der Connection aus dem Pool. Der Connectionpool erzeugt dann aber
nicht jedesmal ein neues Statement, sondern verwendet wieder das alte prepared Statement.

Damit kann man Teile der Reconnectlogik aus dem Code streichen und dem Connectionpool überlassen.

/Robert


----------

